
Category Theory for Programmers  by Bartosz Milewski - Bootvis
http://www.blurb.com/b/9008339-category-theory-for-programmers
======
mathgenius
pdf here: [https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-
pdf/](https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-pdf/)

related HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372856)

------
Bootvis
Order it today and you can get a 25% discount with discount code QUICK25.

